# MT2 OTA Module



## MSmart (Oct 30, 2005)

Has anyone had any experience installing a MT2 OTA Module in a VIP 222k receiver? In particular are there any drawbacks or problems?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It takes about 20 seconds: get a #2 phillips screwdriver, remove the screw and cover on the back of the receiver, slide in the tuner module, and screw it in place. Once done, it's as if it were "built-in".


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

So easy a caveman could do it!

I've never done it but from everyone I have heard from that has, it is like changing a light bulb.


----------



## CosmoHunter (Jan 8, 2010)

butters said:


> So easy a caveman could do it!
> 
> I've never done it but from everyone I have heard from that has, it is like changing a light bulb.


I am about to get my Dish HD installed next week with a VIP 222K receiver. I called Dish earlier today, they kept saying that I don't need to pay extra to plug my HD antenna into the receiver. So, does the OTA module comes with the receiver, or do you have to pay extra for it? I am ready to ***** about it if I need to pay.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

$30 for the MT-2 module; be ready to pay another $40 to convert it to DVR soon ( beta SW is testing ).


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

CosmoHunter said:


> I am about to get my Dish HD installed next week with a VIP 222K receiver. I called Dish earlier today, they kept saying that I don't need to pay extra to plug my HD antenna into the receiver. So, does the OTA module comes with the receiver, or do you have to pay extra for it? I am ready to ***** about it if I need to pay.


If you get a 222 (non-K), then a single OTA tuner is built-in. If you get the 222k, then no tuner is built in, and you'll need to buy the optional tuner module, which gets you a pair of OTA tuners.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

P Smith said:


> $30 for the MT-2 module; be ready to pay another $40 to convert it to DVR soon ( beta SW is testing ).


any ETA on this happening?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you're beta tester - now . For all others - soon.  Hope next CChat will reveal the ETA.


----------



## CosmoHunter (Jan 8, 2010)

I *****ed about it with Dish Network's CSR so hard they ended up sending me one for free. I will install it myself tonight.

P.S. what is ETA?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

CosmoHunter said:


> I *****ed about it with Dish Network's CSR so hard they ended up sending me one for free. I will install it myself tonight.
> 
> P.S. what is ETA?


ETA=Estimated Time of Arrival.


----------

